# Whats are these worms on dubia colony?



## tarantulaholic (Apr 23, 2009)

These are as big as it gets and there tons of them. Im not sure if there harmful to my colony or not?
Anyne familiar with these worms? There body kind of hardshelled. 
Compared to quarter below.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 23, 2009)

Look like mealworms to me...


----------



## tarantulaholic (Apr 23, 2009)

Are these the midget type mealworms? There all same tiny size. Are they harmful to a dubia roach colony.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't know what species they are, but they should probably be removed.


----------



## codykrr (Apr 23, 2009)

acually, there used in pet store cricket bins for "clean up"....they eat dead crix and roaches i belive....not sure of the species....but its a beatle larvea for sure.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 23, 2009)

codykrr said:


> acually, there used in pet store cricket bins for "clean up"....they eat dead crix and roaches i belive....not sure of the species....but its a beatle larvea for sure.


Don't they use dermestid beetle larvae for that?  These aren't it :?


----------



## tarantulaholic (Apr 24, 2009)

I believed from my quick research the sc.name is  Tenebrio Obscurus is a darkling beetle, whose larvae , when used as feeder insects for reptile and amphibean pets, are known as mini mealworms. These insects should not be confused with younger mealworms (Tenebrio molitor) or with the confused flour beetle (Tribolium confusum), which is also occassionally used as a reptile feeder insect.
Mini mealworms would probably remain unknown, if not for the reptile pet industry. In search for easy to raise insects to used as food for captive reptiles and amphibians, mini mealworms have recently attracted interest as an ideal food item for tiny species.
The larvae resembles very small mealworms, about 1/2 to 3/4 inch (12 to 19 mm) in size. 
Once they reach adult size, the larvae pupate, and later emerge as small, black beetles.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenebrio_obscurus

I think these are harmless to my dubia colony and mainly they are scavengers and eats left over food. Weird thing I havent seen a beetle or any other bug in bin other than these tiny worms.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 24, 2009)

how are we supposing they got there?


----------



## tarantulaholic (Apr 24, 2009)

btw Ive noticed my dubia colony bin is really clean well from left over foods. I hardly see any dead roaches at all. Im worried of worms eating the eggs? If there not bothering eggs then its one best clean up bugs.


----------



## tarantulaholic (Apr 24, 2009)

tortuga00 said:


> how are we supposing they got there?


If Im not mistaken it came from when from when I started collecting dubia colony. They seem cool though as a clean up bugs.


----------



## joshuai (Apr 24, 2009)

tarantulaholic said:


> btw Ive noticed my dubia colony bin is really clean well from left over foods. I hardly see any dead roaches at all. Im worried of worms eating the eggs? If there not bothering eggs then its one best clean up bugs.


Dubias give live birth so i wouldnt worry about the eggs there in mommy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tarantulaholic (Apr 24, 2009)

joshuai said:


> Dubias give live birth so i wouldnt worry about the eggs there in mommy


BTW I remember now, I got the mini mealworms from member here named MattK. (cool guy)
I see egg shells all over, dubia roaches incubate there eggs inside them. So yes your correct they give live birth.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 24, 2009)

I think it might be _Alphitobius diaperinus_ it is also darkling beetle. Larave of the genus _Tenebrio_ have a bit different morphology. These guys can be really nasty 

http://entomology.ifas.ufl.edu/creatures/livestock/poultry/lesser_mealworm.htm


----------



## Sarah Balluff (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks for the info and I realized that when I got buffalo beetles with my dubia colony, the beetles reproduce and the worms are part of the life cycle. They are no harm and good cleaners. In all fairness, my tanks were super clean! https://dubiaroaches.com/pages/dubia-roach-cleaner-crews


----------

